# problem with MacBook italics, bold, colours



## Charlie Parker

A little while ago I noticed something weird with my MacBook. It only happens in Wordreference. If I turn on _the italics, like this, or the *bold, *_*or *use colours, everything works fine until I backspace. The the cursor jumps _back a word _or two.For example, if I type _word _and then backspace, I get "type_word." _It appears to be some bug with Wordreference. Any ideas?


----------



## Youngfun

I use a Macbook and never had this problem. I guess it also depends on which operating system you use (Lion? Mountain Lion?) and which browser (Safari? Firefox? Chrome?).


----------



## Egmont

Just tried it: MacBook Pro with Intel Core 2 Duo, OS X 10.6.8, Firefox 17.0.1. Everything behaved quite normally.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I've got OS X 10.7.5 and I use Safari. Oh well, I guess I'll have to live with it, unless the Apple people can help me.


----------



## jann

We have had problems with cursor jumping in the editor window in the past, notably with italics.  It was quite some time ago, so this would be a slightly different issue, but not an entirely unfamiliar one. 

I suspect that your problem, Charlie, is related to your browser and how it interacts with the editor here on WR.  Did you first notice this issue shortly after getting an updated version of Safari?

The editor is part of the vBulletin software that our forums run on.  If there's an identifiable and reproducible bug (i.e., steps that generate the exact problem every single time), then we can report it to vB, so that it will (hopefully) get fixed in a future version.  But if vB's own investigations reveal that the bug is Safari's "fault," and not due to any shortcoming in the programming of their own software, then they won't change anything... in which case, you hope that the next version of Safari will solve the issue.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you jann.


----------



## Youngfun

Once I had strange problem with the editor: no toolbars displayed, line changings not recognized, etc. - while using Firefox on Mac.
Then I deleted all the cache, the Internet temporary files, and the cookies, and restarted my browser. Then it worked fine. 
Maybe you can also try this.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Youngfun. I'll try that.


----------

